# Bridging wireless to wired

## Woden

OK, Chances are I am not goping to explain this very well   :Very Happy: 

I just got myself a PlayBook (its awesome btw lol). The problem is I can't use wifi in my bedroom, it simply doesn't reach that far. For my laptop this is a non-issue, I use a powerline adapter to get a working ethernet port into my room and I have a wired switch plugged into that feeding my laptop (when its not downstairs), ps3 and xbox.

Now obviously, the PlayBook like any tablet doesnt have a ethernet port on it just wifi and bluetooth. Can I use the wirless in my laptop (intel 3945) or the spre external Linksys WUSB54GR  have lying around to let my PlayBook wifi into my laptop, and then bridge that to its ethernet connection?

----------

## Gusar

Sure, it's easy to turn Linux into a router. You can either create an ad-hoc network, or install hostapd to create an AP. Then either use bridging (I'm not familiar with that) or NAT. I use ad-hoc with NAT, it's the simplest.

----------

## Woden

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Sure, it's easy to turn Linux into a router. You can either create an ad-hoc network, or install hostapd to create an AP. Then either use bridging (I'm not familiar with that) or NAT. I use ad-hoc with NAT, it's the simplest.

 

Thanks, I'll look up hostapd.  :Smile: 

Bridging would be better for my uses, my playbook already has an IP issued from my home router, and I dont want to be fiddling with 2 IP's for one device ... again lol, laptop already has 2.

----------

